
Catching Up with Intel's Python and AI Work at PyCon [audio] - mikeckennedy
https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/113/dedicated-ai-chips-and-running-old-python-faster-at-intel
======
neves
Intel Distribution for Python is really cool. Free speed up of code, without
the need to do anything: [https://software.intel.com/en-us/distribution-for-
python/fea...](https://software.intel.com/en-us/distribution-for-
python/features)

~~~
thearn4
Is this an alternative to the cpython interpreter, or is it just a bundle with
numpy-backed MKL? Not that it wouldn't be handy, but anaconda python does
provide this too.

~~~
tarlinian
It's still CPython but many of the scientific software stack pieces
(NumPy/SciPy/SKLearn) have been re-written to call Intel optimized libraries
(MKL/DAAL mainly).

~~~
thearn4
Sounds interesting, I'll have to give it a shot then!

